# Stompa Apocalypse Datafaxes



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Courtesy of BoLS

[if]http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2009/02/40k-sneak-peek-stompa-apocalypse.html[/if]


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice find Syph 

That reference to 3 Baneblade variant must mean that the 'six; variants will include a few new ones, looking foward to seeing the next WD, thats for sure!


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Baneblade variants have the guns listed, but NOT the actual datasheets. Shadowsword and Stormlord are in though ^_^
~ Scruff, the Herald of Nurgle


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Going to be picking up this issue for sure! Sounds awesome.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

definitely picking up this WD. Will be the most critical factor in whether I make a shadowsword/stormlord/any other variant.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, pick up the March WD, it's actually not bad! Not only does it give a ton of datasheets, but it also has perhaps the hugest Apocalypse battle report I've ever read, AND a huge poster that gives the anatomy of a stompa, which is quite comical, and on the other side is a showcase of all the baneblade variants. And the cover is a fold out one with a nice work of art showing Vostroyans and Space Wolves vs. Orks and on the other side is a massive battle scene. Definitely a must buy WD! And it hints a planetstrike, try find the hint!


----------

